# avata lähde



## Gavril

Hyvää torstaita,

What does _avata __lähde _mean? I saw this phrase in the following context:



> Neuvosto kiinnitti huomiota myös siihen, että nimetöntä lähdettä ei millään tavalla avattu lähetyksessä.



"The Council [for Mass Media] also noted that a nameless source was not opened[?] at all in the broadcast."

Auttaisitteko?

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

In this context, avata = uncover.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> In this context, avata = uncover.



So, _nimetöntä lähdettä ei avattu_ = a nameless source wasn't identified?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> So, _nimetöntä lähdettä ei avattu_ = a nameless source wasn't identified?


Exactly. 
Probably using the verb _avata_ instead of _paljastaa_ means that there weren't even any hint about the source.


----------

